
Ask HN: What're the advantages of becoming an Apache project? - talking_panda
I have been reading Apache Software Foundation website (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apache.org&#x2F;#) but I am unable to decipher what are the benefits an open source software gets by becoming an Apache project. As far as I can tell it is not the Apache license; any OSS can use the Apache license. The bar to becoming Apache project also seems pretty high so I am assuming there must be lot of benefits that I am missing. Is someone here familiar with ASF and can shed light on why one should consider making their OSS an Apache project? Thanks in advance.
======
covener
It gives maintainers legal protections and prospective users some
idea/promises of the project governance. In the past, it gave you
infrastructure too, but that is not so relevant anymore.

~~~
talking_panda
Could you expand more on the legal protections?

------
mbay
I'd assume that many people view it as an honor and a credential.

------
borplk
For what it's worth I vaguely remember listening to a podcast episode some
years ago where some people were discussing a decision to become an Apache
project.

It may have been this one (but not sure as I didn't listen to it again):
[https://twit.tv/shows/floss-weekly/episodes/378](https://twit.tv/shows/floss-
weekly/episodes/378)

